# First names you find a turn off?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Which first names do you find a bit ugly and a bit of a turn off?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Pugly..


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> Pugly..


lol
Is that a real name?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Wednesday.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Earl. Carl.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Chad


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Once dated a guy by the name of Harry Johnson. I could not stop from giggling about his name. Who would name there child that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Lee, Larry, Lenny, Carl, Wayne, Dwayne, Tyler, Hunter


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Tomara said:


> Once dated a guy by the name of Harry Johnson. I could not stop from giggling about his name. Who would name there child that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Henri de Balzac.

It was only my better half keeping me from naming my oldest Henry Dei Ballsack.

His middle name is Carl, though. Awesome name. "Carl, Karl: _*Man*_"


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Gertrude


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*

My RSXW's ~ but no real need to print it though!

Other than that, Dixie! Especially if her last name is Normus!*


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tomara said:


> Once dated a guy by the name of Harry Johnson. I could not stop from giggling about his name. Who would name there child that?


people who need a beating!!! WOW he must have taken a BOAT load of abuse!


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

William. Sylvia. Heather - to name a few.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Tomara said:


> Once dated a guy by the name of Harry Johnson. I could not stop from giggling about his name. Who would name there child that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i went to school with a Harry Ball


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I have had a continuous run of poor luck with people named Melissa. Not really a turn off, but I just get a nervous tick.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Knew a Richard**** Short....


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess Dweezil and possibly Moon Unit,but then that was Frank Zappa's way.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

i also know a Richard Head

yep; a **** head


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I stumbled upon this and couldn't help but laugh as I walked by. I believe it's pronounced like "pay-pay" but that's not how I read it. 











Seriously though, the name Anneliese...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

JustTheWife said:


> Lee, Larry, Lenny, Carl, Wayne, Dwayne, Tyler, Hunter


Please do not mention the name [Lenny].
@EleGirl develops night sweats when she hears it, sees it in print.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> i also know a Richard Head
> 
> yep; a **** head


I know someone who has been tortured with that snide-winder.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

leec said:


> Which first names do you find a bit ugly and a bit of a turn off?


The first two gay men I ever met in my life were names Rupert and Nigel. I met them at different times in my line of work. Since then my mind cannot dissociate those two names from the label GAY. I worked with these men and they were as easy to talk to as my fellow women are. They never listened to your chest or your behind. 

Not sure what to do but If anyone introduces themselves as Rupert or Nigel, my mind assumes they are gay even though I know logically that its not necessarily true.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> They never *listened *to your chest or your behind.


Well, that's good!🤪


----------



## DTG (Mar 30, 2020)

Not turn off name just a funny memory.
My bro inlaw had a neighbor by the name of Chris Peacock and his son Andrew or better known as Drew. 
Known to him as
Crispycock and Droopycock

Apologies if thats too inappropiate


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

_Engelbert Humperdink has entered the chat_


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Off the top of my head: Jesse/Jessica, Faith, Hope, Charity, Desiree


----------

